# arborist position available - UMC



## mquinn (May 28, 2004)

the arborist position is open on the university of missouri campus in columbia, mo. full time, benefits, blah, blah, blah.

if interested, contact scott keith at
[email protected]

if really interested, contact me after you get the official info, and i'll give you the unofficial lowdown


----------



## Dan R Porter (May 25, 2006)

*well*

I am only 2 years late but if this position ever opens let me know heh.

Dan R Porter


----------

